# Beauty Consultant



## tott.hk (Mar 7, 2014)

We need a part time or full time beauty consultant (+25years old ) , english speaker which have working experience in beauty salon. Nutritional and medical background in advence. Good comminication skill and positive.

Please email to our gmail: tott.hk


----------

